# ACE CAFE TT MEET 13TH NOV!!! **Thanks to all who attended!**



## TTej

Can you belive its been nearly a year since the last Ace Cafe TT meet!

People throughout the year have asked me when the next meet is going to take place and getting a slot in Ace Cafe in summer is harder than finding hens teeth!

During the surrey meet Vic (ttvic) and myself have set about to get an Ace Cafe meet together.

Well the Lovely Claire from Ace Cafe has given us a date,

We can have *Monday the 13th November *where we get the whole place to ourselves like last time

At the last meet we had i think loads of cars, i think the final number was 18, lets see if we can beat this.

For those who havent been to Ace Cafe before its sort of a mecca for petrol heads, started out with the bikers and then moved onto 4 wheels. they have theme nights nearly every night and its a great layout with ample car parking.

And more importantly with the cold weather they serve good HOT food and drinks, and those in need of serious refreshment there is a bar aswell!

Maybe as the bucks meet is looking for a new venue we can have november here???  :?

website for ace cafe http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/dis.htm

link to the old meet
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=52865&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*UPDATE*
13th has been confirmed, so we have the whole car park to ourselves so LETS FILL IT NOW

(dont worry with the poll now)

*List so far*

NaughTTy [smiley=crowngrin.gif] 
ttvic [smiley=elvis.gif] 
AdamTTR [smiley=pimp2.gif] 
Was [smiley=clown.gif] 
Kam [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
thehornster [smiley=devil.gif] 
steveh [smiley=toff.gif] 
TTotal [smiley=vampire.gif] 
kevtoTTy [smiley=kid.gif] 
jog [smiley=fireman.gif] 
phodge http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/gallery/YaBB_SE/sexy.gif
itsallaboutmark [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Adam.S3 http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/317624509b4c5211ea.gif
neil millard tt [smiley=chef.gif] 
Nando [smiley=cheers.gif] 
ttroy225 [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
slineTT [smiley=party2.gif] 
M9fdb [smiley=book2.gif] 
JAF_225TT [smiley=klingon.gif] 
YTF :mrgreen: 
Johnwx [smiley=smoking.gif] 
thebears








camV6 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] BIRTHDAY BOY
L17MRL








renton72 [smiley=bomb.gif] 
mlarner [smiley=juggle.gif] 
TTONAIR [smiley=wings.gif] 
clived [smiley=dude.gif] 
markTT225








rbaltt








Jaygemson








JAAYDE [smiley=drummer.gif]
genocidalduck








Dave_225Roadster








robokn








Big Nath








Dr.Phibes








dazzer1971








LoTTie








R6B TT








RayRush1








Dotti








Rhod_TT








woofboxer








180TT








tt-fastcar








maxy








elderberry blue








J55TTC








a18eem








Lil Romeo








youngg








LakesTTer








doTTy








Gizmo750








Mapeiman








scoTTy








TTej [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*Total so far stands at.....58!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*UPDATE: Timing on the Night*

Sorry guys i overlooked putting up the timing for the evening.

I will be getting to Ace Cafe for around 6pm straight from work. If everybody wants to arrive after 6:30 thats fine, i know the Bucks cruise lot are aiming to arrive for 7pm.

We are under no constraint in how long we want to be there but the bar closes around 11pm

On enterence voting slips will be given out and shall we say we have the prize giving between 8:30 and 9pm. That allows people who want to leave early still get to see who wins.

As always the restaurant is open and they have some large bench type tables, when i get there ill try and secure these for us, but as we have the whole carpark and we are on the Ace Cafe website i dont think anyone else will show.

So hope your all looking forward to it as much as me and ill see you all at ACE! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*6:30pm onwards!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*UPDATE: COMPETITION ON THE NIGHT!!*

OK Guys

Well I have spoken with Claire at Ace Cafe and she has agreed to help in having the first ever â€˜TTOC / Ace CafÃ© Car of the Nightâ€™!!!! I can imagine the excitement in each of you, now donâ€™t worry itâ€™s a November evening meet and I know you will all have to drive there so its not cleanliness that the cars will be judged on (bad luck Kam [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ).

With regards to the judging, NO you cannot buy me off (Paul & John), the reason for this is the that it will be you yourselves doing the judging [smiley=weneedyou.gif] .

You will all be issued with a voting slip on entrance, (now as I will most likely be doing this myself, if I donâ€™t give you one, its YOUR job to get one off me :wink: ). You will have to vote for your favorite and also your second favorite car of the night, and once all the votes are counted the winner will be announced.

Again, a BIG thanks to Claire who has offered the Prizes on the night to the winning car! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

This really shows the support that Ace CafÃ© have for us and I feel they are really going the extra mile with us so lets make sure everybody is behaved, and donâ€™t worry about eating before you come. The chiefâ€™s are really good, I can personally vouch for the â€˜bangers and mashâ€™ mmmmmm. [smiley=chef.gif]

So any last minute mods get them sorted and good luck to everyone on Monday.! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*UPDATE: ADDRESS DETAILS*









Ace Corner, North Circular Road, Stonebridge, London, NW10 7UD

Ace Corner is the junction of Beresford Avenue and the old North Circular Road, this runs parallel with the New Circular Road, between the A40 and the A404 (Harrow Road).

Ace Cafe London Telephone +44 (0) 20 8961 10 00

Travelling anticlockwise on the North Circular Road.
After the traffic lights at Brentfield Road (where you'll see Ikea and McDonald's), take the second exit marked PARK ROYAL, turn right, across the bridge. Turn right again onto the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 100 yards on the left.

Travelling clockwise on the North Circular Road.
Take the first exit after Hanger Lane, and continue going northeast up the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 800 yards on the left. Or take the second exit, turn left, then right onto the old North Circular Road. 100 yards to the Ace.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

and some pictures!



















These Curtosy of Jay!!!!! 8)



















Oettinger crew 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

Great idea as I have said on the Bucks thread. Hopefully all the Bucks regulars will be up for it.

Only difficult bit is the dates. 13th is the same week as Kneesworth (Suppose I could miss 1 meet this year :roll: ); 27th could be the week I move house (no idea, just guessing at the moment) but would be good to see all the other marques there too.  I'll have a think.


----------



## Adam RRS

i can do either, please confirm which date and i'll be there. Might even bring my TT?


----------



## TTej

Adam TTR said:


> i can do either, please confirm which date and i'll be there. Might even bring my TT?


Excellent, maybe the 13th is better as then we will all have all the car park to ourselves. 8)

should be a good one. Esp as we should have the Buks guys and girls there.

Ill see what there is to climb on! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

excellent, looking forward to this one!


----------



## nolive

I missed the meet over there last year and never been to this CafÃ© at all in the 3 yrs I've been living around London 

so count me in if it takes place on the 27th since I'm on a business trip abroad on the 13th.

cheers

olivier


----------



## thehornster

I missed last year due to working :?

This year i'm free for both dates 

But i'd prefere to be there on our own for the 13th as i'm very shy .....no honest i am :roll: ......ok i'm lying 

Just think the pics will look a lot better with just TT's :wink:

John


----------



## steveh

Diary looks clear for either day at the moment so I'll be there.  13th sounds like a better bet.


----------



## TTotal

13th for us should be ok, off to Antigua from the 15th for 2 whole weeks!










Have always wanted to go to the Ace since 1968


----------



## KevtoTTy

Either day for me!


----------



## jog

Nice one mate,
Please put me down for either date.
Mark


----------



## ObiWan

Bugger............ in London 18th and 19th, cannot make the other dates


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> 13th for us should be ok, off to Antigua from the 15th for 2 whole weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have always wanted to go to the Ace since 1968


Exactly where does it say 'please justify WHY you are unable to attend' John
:wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTej said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can do either, please confirm which date and i'll be there. Might even bring my TT?
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, maybe the 13th is better as then we will all have all the car park to ourselves. 8)
> 
> should be a good one. Esp as we should have the Buks guys and girls there.
> 
> Ill see what there is to climb on! :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Do you think there will be any dogs there :wink: :lol: :roll:

P.S. 13th is great for me 

P.P.S. You might be needing some of these :wink:


----------



## TTej

nolive said:


> I missed the meet over there last year and never been to this CafÃ© at all in the 3 yrs I've been living around London
> 
> so count me in if it takes place on the 27th since I'm on a business trip abroad on the 13th.


I seems that 13th is going to be the day, can you move your business trip??



thehornster said:


> I missed last year due to working :?
> 
> This year i'm free for both dates
> 
> But i'd prefere to be there on our own for the 13th as i'm very shy .....no honest i am :roll: ......ok i'm lying
> 
> Just think the pics will look a lot better with just TT's :wink:


As you wish mate, 13th it is



TTotal said:


> 13th for us should be ok, off to Antigua from the 15th for 2 whole weeks!
> 
> Have always wanted to go to the Ace since 1968


John glad you can fit us, only kidding im sure you deserve such a holiday, ill just go was this green paint off my face



kevtoTTy said:


> Either day for me!


Fantasic see you there mate



jog said:


> Nice one mate,
> Please put me down for either date.
> Mark


Of course, 13th stick it in the book



ObiWan said:


> Bugger............ in London 18th and 19th, cannot make the other dates


 Shame no chance of moving things??


----------



## TTej

NaughTTy said:


> Do you think there will be any dogs there :wink: :lol: :roll:
> 
> P.S. 13th is great for me
> 
> P.P.S. You might be needing some of these :wink:


Mmmmm, car park, close to a busy road, ill see what we can sort out. :wink:

See you on 13th

You read my mind i was thinking what will i do when i runout. :roll:


----------



## phodge

Me too please! This was the 1st meet I went too, and I had such a good time, I can't miss out this year....


----------



## TTej

phodge said:


> Me too please! This was the 1st meet I went too, and I had such a good time, I can't miss out this year....


your on and you even have your own smiley, so that was ok. no need to use all the others yet!


----------



## phodge

I like to be of help!


----------



## ttvic

As it's a Monday will Vicky Henderson whats her name be there? :-* :-*


----------



## itsallaboutmark

Sounds good to me, put me down please.
Mark


----------



## Adam.S3

I might hijack your TT night and bring my TT cousin down if thats ok??


----------



## thebears

27th for me!


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi all put my name down will meet you all there.Neil


----------



## Nando

Good work old boy. Sign me up


----------



## nolive

> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nolive said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the meet over there last year and never been to this CafÃ© at all in the 3 yrs I've been living around London
> 
> so count me in if it takes place on the 27th since I'm on a business trip abroad on the 13th.
> 
> 
> 
> I seems that 13th is going to be the day, can you move your business trip??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No I can't. so I will be in Prague  while you'll have some good fun I'm sure 

Olivier


----------



## ttroy225

TTotal said:


> 13th for us should be ok, off to Antigua from the 15th for 2 whole weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have always wanted to go to the Ace since 1968


 He's sooo old! :lol:

I'm in!.....


----------



## TTotal

Just watch out nipper :twisted:










:wink:


----------



## slineTT

I live around the corner from the cafe so I suppose i should not miss the fun. Put me on the list please.....

What time will it start?


----------



## M9fdb

sounds good will try and make it - what time you aiming for ???


----------



## ttroy225

TTotal said:


> Just watch out nipper :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


LOL!!


----------



## JAF_225TT

Please put me down for this one... Will be right up for it. esp if there is a cruise going for the Buck lot from Mulberry Bush area..


----------



## TTej

itsallaboutmark said:


> Sounds good to me, put me down please.
> Mark


great see you there mate



Adam.S3 said:


> I might hijack your TT night and bring my TT cousin down if thats ok??


of course, more than welcome, you even have your own special pic on page 1



thebears said:


> 27th for me!


i know u visit other carparks :wink: , but can you move to the 13th, we have the whole place to ourselves then



neil millard tt said:


> Hi all put my name down will meet you all there.Neil


Great, your name is down!



Nando said:


> Good work old boy. Sign me up


well you kept asking for one again!



ttroy225 said:


> He's sooo old! :lol:
> 
> I'm in!.....


yes he is, and definatly see you there 



slineTT said:


> I live around the corner from the cafe so I suppose i should not miss the fun. Put me on the list please.....
> 
> What time will it start?


great, love that red



M9fdb said:


> sounds good will try and make it - what time you aiming for ???


good show mate, see you there



JAF_225TT said:


> Please put me down for this one... Will be right up for it. esp if there is a cruise going for the Buck lot from Mulberry Bush area..


Im sure there is a cruise, if you start at the Mulberry Bush, nick me a pepper grinder, they have new ones, and mines just broken tonight!

This is looking good guys, already up to 20 cars now! 

Im going to get there for about 6:30. I expect most people to be aiming for 7ish. But if you fancy coming early and not leaving me to look like Billy No Mates, your definatly welcome! :lol:


----------



## YTF

I'll be there  - Glad its not the German car 27th night as I'd not be sure which car to bring :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

21 cars...


----------



## Johnwx

I'd like to come.
I know what the M25's like that time of night  
But what is the M4 like into london that time of night?
I'm guessing will take me about 3hrs from Sussex?


----------



## Adam RRS

M25 is pretty much unpredictable but M4 is usually ok as traffic at that time is heading out of London


----------



## YTF

JOhnwx - where in Sussex are you coming from??


----------



## Johnwx

YTF said:


> JOhnwx - where in Sussex are you coming from??


Shoreham by Sea :wink:


----------



## thebears

Tej, put me down for the 13th wouldn't want to miss your car park tips again :wink:


----------



## CamV6

Well, I should check this board more often!!

I'm definately up for this, especially as:-

1. On 13th November I'm going up to APS during the day to have Eibach Pro Kit and adjustable tie bars fitted so it'll be a chance to show off (even if I dont get time to clean the car before attending)

2. It'll be my first 'meet'

3. I live nearby

4. 13th Nov is my birthday, so everyone can club together and but me a pie with a candle on it 

Looking forward to it already, and look forward to meeting you all 8)

p.s. what time does the meet begin?


----------



## L17MRL

Definately coming to this put me down, what time is everybody meeting up???


----------



## TTej

YTF said:


> I'll be there  - Glad its not the German car 27th night as I'd not be sure which car to bring :lol:


see i knew the 13th would be better. at this rate there wouldnt be room in the carpark for the other non TT cars



Johnwx said:


> Shoreham by Sea :wink:


John i have put you down as coming now sand as you even have your own smiley, you have no excuse 



thebears said:


> Tej, put me down for the 13th wouldn't want to miss your car park tips again :wink:


well your a master already but ill see what else i can dig up for you, maybe with the amount of people we can have a group think



CamV6 said:


> Well, I should check this board more often!!
> 
> I'm definately up for this, especially as:-
> 
> 2. It'll be my first 'meet'
> 
> 4. 13th Nov is my birthday, so everyone can club together and but me a pie with a candle on it
> 
> p.s. what time does the meet begin?


Cam great to hear, Are we all too old and mature to give birthday bumps??? LOL



L17MRL said:


> Definately coming to this put me down, what time is everybody meeting up???


Good show mate, you will enjoy it allot. I'll be there latest 6:30 so anytime after that really.


----------



## TTej

25 cars and counting now....looks like we will beat last years record!


----------



## renton72

TTej,

Stick me down please mate, be rude to miss this one by the looks of it.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## B16TTC

Voted for 13th


----------



## TTej

renton72 said:


> TTej,
> 
> Stick me down please mate, be rude to miss this one by the looks of it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


fantasic mate, im sure you'll enjoy it, we are up to 27 cars already! 



mlarner said:


> Voted for 13th


well you have got what you voted for, it is the 13th and confirmed the Ace Cafe is all ours!!!!!!!


----------



## TTONAIR

Well I don't usually turn up to these events but this sounds to good to miss; count me in please !!!!!!!

TTONAIR


----------



## TTej

TTONAIR said:


> Well I don't usually turn up to these events but this sounds to good to miss; count me in please !!!!!!!
> 
> TTONAIR


well if you enjoy this one enough you might start attending more, they can become addictive!


----------



## markTT225

Put me down for this one TTej, sounds like it's going to be one not to miss 8)


----------



## was

ok ok you twisted my arm , please put me down too.......oh I am already


----------



## TTej

markTT225 said:


> Put me down for this one TTej, sounds like it's going to be one not to miss 8)


great Mark, will see you there then, does look like its going to be quite big



was said:


> ok ok you twisted my arm , please put me down too.......oh I am already


lol, mate your word is enough.


----------



## rballtt

Well it sounds great for my first TT meet! I have an inckling I have something on the 13th but I can't remember so it must not be that important!! Count me in!!!


----------



## rballtt

Johnwx said:


> I'd like to come.
> I know what the M25's like that time of night
> But what is the M4 like into london that time of night?
> I'm guessing will take me about 3hrs from Sussex?


The M4 INTO town is not too bad! I used to live on Cromwell Road (A4) so used it a lot. The Heathrow junction can be a pain but its no worse than the 25


----------



## TTej

rballtt said:


> Well it sounds great for my first TT meet! I have an inckling I have something on the 13th but I can't remember so it must not be that important!! Count me in!!!


fantasic mate, see you on the 13th, maybe i should get name badges at this rate! :lol:


----------



## rballtt

Name badges could be good but maybe a bit "geeky"! Anyone got an address for Ace Cafe? Can't find it on their website!


----------



## TTej

rballtt said:


> Name badges could be good but maybe a bit "geeky"! Anyone got an address for Ace Cafe? Can't find it on their website!


Name badges was a joke! im not that sad, but i can bring a marker pen and we can write it on peoples foreheads.

Address:

Address details:








Ace Corner, North Circular Road, Stonebridge, London, NW10 7UD

Ace Corner is the junction of Beresford Avenue and the old North Circular Road, this runs parallel with the New Circular Road, between the A40 and the A404 (Harrow Road).

Ace Cafe London Telephone +44 (0) 20 8961 10 00

Travelling anticlockwise on the North Circular Road.
After the traffic lights at Brentfield Road (where you'll see Ikea and McDonald's), take the second exit marked PARK ROYAL, turn right, across the bridge. Turn right again onto the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 100 yards on the left.

Travelling clockwise on the North Circular Road.
Take the first exit after Hanger Lane, and continue going northeast up the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 800 yards on the left. Or take the second exit, turn left, then right onto the old North Circular Road. 100 yards to the Ace.


----------



## JayGemson

Count me in for this, I'll be there! [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## TTotal

L17MRL said:


> Definately coming to this put me down, what time is everybody meeting up???


Can you please let me know if you want these Tyre Valve caps, if you dont I shall bring them on the 8th as I am sure others will want them?

Cheers mate,


----------



## TTej

JayGemson said:


> Count me in for this, I'll be there! [smiley=kid.gif]


excellent, wouldnt be the same without ya! make sure you bring your camera, ill need your help in getting some good snaps!


----------



## JAAYDE

Count me in... I gotta start some time [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## TTej

JAAYDE said:


> Count me in... I gotta start some time [smiley=smoking.gif]


and what a start! will be good to meet you and see your car! 8)


----------



## TTotal

Oy Tedgers, you is gonna run out of smilies man !


----------



## TTej

TTotal said:


> Oy Tedgers, you is gonna run out of smilies man !


No chance mate, Paul has given me the inside info on where there is loads more! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTej said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oy Tedgers, you is gonna run out of smilies man !
> 
> 
> 
> No chance mate, Paul has given me the inside info on where there is loads more! :wink:
Click to expand...

There's another site with 100 or so that I know of too :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Wish I had time to mess about like you lot :?

:wink:


----------



## JAAYDE

TTotal said:


> Wish I had time to mess about like you lot :?
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: :lol: with 13,000 posts...


----------



## TTotal

Yeh I know, its a tough job but someone........... etc etc

Cant finish this I am too busy!

:?


----------



## steveh

TTej said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in for this, I'll be there! [smiley=kid.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> excellent, wouldnt be the same without ya! make sure you bring your camera, ill need your help in getting some good snaps!
Click to expand...

You might want to bring a map as well this year Jay. :lol: :wink:


----------



## kam

Great place to meet, great numbers  ....going to be a good night 8)


----------



## B16TTC

Count me (& possible us) in.

Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## TTej

steveh said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in for this, I'll be there! [smiley=kid.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to bring a map as well this year Jay. :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL, steve ive put up a proper map just for him!



kam said:


> Great place to meet, great numbers  ....going to be a good night 8)


yeah should be a great night kam, i know your car will be as clean as ever



mlarner said:


> Count me (& possible us) in.
> 
> Mervyn & Natalie


Fantasic, be good to see you there!


----------



## genocidalduck

Room for a little one?

Should be able to make...Depending on circumstances.


----------



## Dave_225Roadster

Count me in please.

Anyone cruising from Chatham/Rochester region?

Dave


----------



## TTotal

Isnt this where those clowns film 5th gear? Saw it last night.


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Isnt this where those clowns film 5th gear? Saw it last night.


Yep - but I presume that was all done over the summer. Only watched about 5 minutes of it but couldn't manage any more :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Flaming lawnmowers I ask you....

The "Bike test" WTF was that about ?

5 minutes was too much. :x


----------



## robokn

i should be able to maker this and the car should be back together by then looks like fun


----------



## JayGemson

steveh said:


> You might want to bring a map as well this year Jay. :lol: :wink:


I was fashionably late, what can I say, took the scenic route!

See you all there, about midnight be ok? :wink:


----------



## JayGemson

TTej said:


> excellent, wouldnt be the same without ya! make sure you bring your camera, ill need your help in getting some good snaps!


No worries. See if we can unite the Oettinger crew at long last!


----------



## TTej

genocidalduck said:


> Room for a little one?
> 
> Should be able to make...Depending on circumstances.


of course, you have to make it you were there last year!



Dave_225Roadster said:


> Count me in please.
> 
> Anyone cruising from Chatham/Rochester region?
> 
> Dave


Your on the list!



TTotal said:


> Isnt this where those clowns film 5th gear? Saw it last night.


Yup but they wont be there promise! (thank god)



robokn said:


> i should be able to maker this and the car should be back together by then looks like fun


Great, cant wait to see your car in person!



JayGemson said:


> No worries. See if we can unite the Oettinger crew at long last!


Very good mate! less then two weeks to go!


----------



## TTej

37 CARS ALREADY

This is going to be a good meet, as the numbers are so large ill stick my thinking cap on and see if i can come up with any fun ideas, also open to suggestions


----------



## TTotal

Suits you very well matey !


----------



## TTej

TTotal said:


> Suits you very well matey !


that one was no good, so onto the next cap


----------



## TTotal

Thats me !!!


----------



## Big_Nath

I can do either date at the moment.

Keen to see other TTs to get the mods ready for the Xmas list...

Dear Father Christmas,

I have been a good boy this year, I have not bullied my sister and would like:

A Blueflame Cat Back.
Remap.
10mm Spacers.
Red Caliper Paint.
Pagid Orange Pads and new fluid.

Thanks,

Big Nath (age 29 and 3/4)


----------



## TTej

Big_Nath said:


> I can do either date at the moment.
> 
> Keen to see other TTs to get the mods ready for the Xmas list...
> 
> Dear Father Christmas,
> 
> I have been a good boy this year, I have not bullied my sister and would like:
> 
> A Blueflame Cat Back.
> Remap.
> 10mm Spacers.
> Red Caliper Paint.
> Pagid Orange Pads and new fluid.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Big Nath (age 29 and 3/4)


Fantastic Nath, with the amopunt of cars there you should be able to see most mods and best thing is you can ask the owners about them. 

See you on the 13th!


----------



## NaughTTy

Tej - just to let you know, I've added this to the Events Calendar on the TTOC website


----------



## TTotal

Great idea for those who (amazingly) dont look at this forum :wink:

So do all the regional events automatically get posted up on the TTOC forum?


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Great idea for those who (amazingly) dont look at this forum :wink:
> 
> So do all the regional events automatically get posted up on the TTOC forum?


Not automatically - just when us reps remember to do them :wink:

Which is obviously all the time Mr Rep Secretary sir if you're watching :roll:


----------



## TTotal

On the TTOC events, there is Mallory and then Horseguards, cant see Ace yet ?


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> On the TTOC events, there is Mallory and then Horseguards, cant see Ace yet ?


Have a look at the link I posted on the previous page John - it links to the Calendar, not Events :wink:


----------



## p1tse

remember to take lots of pictures for those who won't be there

have fun to all


----------



## NaughTTy

Tej - Dr.Phibes has signed up for the Bucks meet cruise in his new MKII, so I presume he's coming to the Ace Cafe too


----------



## TTej

NaughTTy said:


> Tej - Dr.Phibes has signed up for the Bucks meet cruise in his new MKII, so I presume he's coming to the Ace Cafe too


thanks mate i will add him, and thanks for putting us on the calender too 

now all we need is to fill the entire car park! :lol:


----------



## TTej

p1tse said:


> remember to take lots of pictures for those who won't be there
> 
> have fun to all


dont worry im sure there will be lots of pics!


----------



## dazzer1971

cheers Tej, put me down for the #40 slot :lol:


----------



## TTej

dazzer1971 said:


> cheers Tej, put me down for the #40 slot :lol:


Great Dazzer, been ages since we have met, and as you said

your number 40!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## slineTT

This thing is turning into an annual meet i think. I can not imagine the other drivers' faces on the North Circular Monday evening. They will think there is a TT revolution going on..... 

For those of you that are not familiar with the North Circular PLEASE watch out for the freaking speed cameras, usually hidden after the bends, there are tens of them, one every mile or less. Speed limit 50 or 40 on a 3 lane motorway....................  :twisted:


----------



## TTej

slineTT said:


> This thing is turning into an annual meet i think. I can not imagine the other drivers' faces on the North Circular Monday evening. They will think there is a TT revolution going on.....
> 
> For those of you that are not familiar with the North Circular PLEASE watch out for the freaking speed cameras, usually hidden after the bends, there are tens of them, one every mile or less. Speed limit 50 or 40 on a 3 lane motorway....................  :twisted:


yes definatly watch out for the cameras, i think we have enough to take the north circ over



LoTTie said:


> I should be around for this, the Ace Cafe looks very cool!
> 
> Can a QS join the convoy? 8)





R6B TT said:


> I'm going to try to get there but will probably go straight from work


these two have been added from the buckes thread, thats two Mk2 we will have now! 8)


----------



## ObiWan

p1tse said:


> remember to take lots of pictures for those who won't be there
> 
> have fun to all


Especially for me :wink:


----------



## RayRush1

Add me to the list please!!


----------



## TTej

RayRush1 said:


> Add me to the list please!!


your on! 8)


----------



## Dotti

Add me to the list please


----------



## TTotal

TTodger is getting too excited, he is counting some folk twice ie *mlarner*

[smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT

I'll be there too I expect.

Rhod


----------



## TTej

Dotti said:


> Add me to the list please


Added 



TTotal said:


> TTodger is getting too excited, he is counting some folk twice ie *mlarner*
> 
> [smiley=deal2.gif]


well i like to keep you busy john, very well done spotting that, i thought your eyes would have given up! :lol:



Rhod_TT said:


> I'll be there too I expect.
> 
> Rhod


great all added 

also just waiting for a reply from claire and ill give you soem more details about the night!


----------



## kam

44!  , Tej this is going to be mother of all meets  [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TTej

kam said:


> 44!  , Tej this is going to be mother of all meets  [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


yeah definatky going to be alot of fun, there is some other people who are thinking of coming but arent definate yet, so the number could grow


----------



## TTej

ONLY A WEEK TO GO.

ill give some exciting news tomorrow! :wink:


----------



## renton72

TTej said:


> ONLY A WEEK TO GO.
> 
> ill give some exciting news tomorrow! :wink:


Theres no time like the present! Dont keep us in suspense. :wink:


----------



## thebears

TTej said:


> ONLY A WEEK TO GO.
> 
> ill give some exciting news tomorrow! :wink:


Your buying all the drinks, Thanks TTej :lol:


----------



## TTej

thebears said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY A WEEK TO GO.
> 
> ill give some exciting news tomorrow! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Your buying all the drinks, Thanks TTej :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL i will buy all the drinks between 3.15pm and 3.16pm. so see you all then.

Dale look at my name, TTej..... now where did you send that email about dogs?????

You sent it to Tej. LOL :lol:

imagine what he thinks of us now! :roll:


----------



## thebears

Typo's are great are'nt they!


----------



## was

> imagine what he thinks of us now!


its OK, your secrets safe on here :wink:


----------



## TTotal

You just cant get the staff... Cuh !

:lol:


----------



## TTej

OK Guys

Well I have spoken with Claire at Ace Cafe and she has agreed to help in having the first ever â€˜TTOC / Ace CafÃ© Car of the Nightâ€™!!!! I can imagine the excitement in each of you, now donâ€™t worry itâ€™s a November evening meet and I know you will all have to drive there so its not cleanliness that the cars will be judged on (bad luck Kam [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ).

With regards to the judging, NO you cannot buy me off (Paul & John), the reason for this is the that it will be you yourselves doing the judging [smiley=weneedyou.gif] .

You will all be issued with a voting slip on entrance, (now as I will most likely be doing this myself, if I donâ€™t give you one, its YOUR job to get one off me :wink: ). You will have to vote for your favorite and also your second favorite car of the night, and once all the votes are counted the winner will be announced.

Again, a BIG thanks to Claire who has offered the Prizes on the night to the winning car! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

This really shows the support that Ace CafÃ© have for us and I feel they are really going the extra mile with us so lets make sure everybody is behaved, and donâ€™t worry about eating before you come. The chiefâ€™s are really good, I can personally vouch for the â€˜bangers and mashâ€™ mmmmmm. [smiley=chef.gif]

So any last minute mods get them sorted and good luck to everyone on Monday.! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thebears

Tej great work, i trust as you helped orginise it you wont be able to vote for yourself......No repeat of Poole 

Sounds like its going to be fun


----------



## R6B TT

It'll have to be a Red Mk2 that wins then ....


----------



## R6B TT

Tej
I'm under a mega bollocking from the Doc and am off anything with Animal fats - do they do anything fishy (and Fish and Chips are not an option sadly ...)


----------



## TTej

R6B TT said:


> Tej
> I'm under a mega bollocking from the Doc and am off anything with Animal fats - do they do anything fishy (and Fish and Chips are not an option sadly ...)


ill ask for you mate, isnt vegetarian an option??? :?


----------



## woofboxer

Count me in - look forward to seeing you!


----------



## TTej

woofboxer said:


> Count me in - look forward to seeing you!


ok you have been added, dont forget the competition. good luck you could win!


----------



## 180TT

We will be there too!


----------



## TTotal

My money is on that Hoover coloured Roadster by Robokn 8)

Its gonna be a chav night  :wink:


----------



## phodge

TTej said:


> if I donâ€™t give you one, its


because you don't love me anymore...????

:wink:


----------



## TTej

TTotal said:


> My money is on that Hoover coloured Roadster by Robokn 8)


Well dont loose hope, its gonna be dark someone might even vote for your car! :lol:

you won at Poole didnt ya? :roll:


----------



## TTotal

WAHAY !

You clever bu$$er ! Forgot about those famous 5 minutes :lol: :lol: :lol:

And there is my likkle mate noddy too


----------



## tt-fastcar

count me in buddy!


----------



## TTej

180TT said:


> We will be there too!


sorry without a sig i almost missed your post 



tt-fastcar said:


> count me in buddy!


you are counted!


----------



## TTej

TTotal said:


> WAHAY !
> 
> You clever bu$$er ! Forgot about those famous 5 minutes :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And there is my likkle mate noddy too


another pic of you two...


----------



## Dotti

I love all the emoticons next to each name  .


----------



## TTotal

Noddy is not that tall, this is a fake!


----------



## maxy

I'll be coming along to the ACE Cafe night can you add me to the list please.

Can we also have a competition for the scruffiest TT? I've go no chance of winning the best looking TT.


----------



## TTotal

maxy said:


> I'll be coming along to the ACE Cafe night can you add me to the list please.
> 
> Can we also have a competition for the *scruffiest TT*? I've go no chance of winning the best looking TT.


Nice one mate !


----------



## phodge

That's not fair!! I want a prize too...!!

:wink:


----------



## TTej

maxy said:


> I'll be coming along to the ACE Cafe night can you add me to the list please.
> 
> Can we also have a competition for the scruffiest TT? I've go no chance of winning the best looking TT.


well its not the cleanest car its just peoples favorite, so as long as you get the votes you'll win.


----------



## TTej

49 CARS NOW!!!!    

There must be one more person out there who wants to come, we need a round number of 50 i think :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

I'll do my best but can't guarantee just yet. 

They do a really good bangers and mash with gravy!


----------



## TTej

scoTTy said:


> I'll do my best but can't guarantee just yet.
> 
> They do a really good bangers and mash with gravy!


scoTTy your not writing this so you can be No. 50 are you???:lol:

and would you like me to put your name down???


----------



## scoTTy

If I can get an MOT  :roll: and work allows then I'll be there.

It's up in the air at the moment.


----------



## J55TTC

TTej,

You can put me down on the list now mate, I will be able to get away from work at a sensible time


----------



## TTej

scoTTy said:


> If I can get an MOT  :roll: and work allows then I'll be there.
> 
> It's up in the air at the moment.


ok mate well i hope you get it sorted and we see your car there. i wont put you on the list



J55TTC said:


> TTej,
> 
> You can put me down on the list now mate, I will be able to get away from work at a sensible time


That is great, not only are you the 50th person on the list but now if you like you can be the offical photographer. I need some high quality shots for something :wink:


----------



## a18eem

Hi dude!
Yeah man put me down again for this yaers meet....I just hope it isn't as cold as last year!!!


----------



## TTej

a18eem said:


> Hi dude!
> Yeah man put me down again for this yaers meet....I just hope it isn't as cold as last year!!!


Nice one mate

I was wondering where you had dissapeared. see you on monday!


----------



## thehornster

a18eem said:


> Hi dude!
> Yeah man put me down again for this yaers meet....I just hope it isn't as cold as last year!!!


We need 50 Crispy Cremes please Arif! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ttroy225

J55TTC said:


> TTej,
> 
> You can put me down on the list now mate, I will be able to get away from work at a sensible time


 Great!... Gonna bring the 350D any chance of a few tips Joss?


----------



## TTotal

ttroy225 said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTej,
> 
> You can put me down on the list now mate, I will be able to get away from work at a sensible time
> 
> 
> 
> Great!... Gonna bring the 350D any chance of a few tips Joss?
Click to expand...

Aint it TTs only Troyboy ?


----------



## Johnwx

TTej
If there is any interest I could bring my laptop with Vagcom on it.
I'm not an expert but have WAK's info on PDF so could help out if required??


----------



## TTej

Johnwx said:


> TTej
> If there is any interest I could bring my laptop with Vagcom on it.
> I'm not an expert but have WAK's info on PDF so could help out if required??


Thats a great idea mate, im not sur who needs it but you know with 50 cars someone will want something. Its not essential for you to bring it but if you'd like to im sure there will be people wanting something, maybe you can trade your VAGcom service for drinks! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## robokn

Now there is a prize i will definatly give it a wash and maybe a wax looking forward to it looks like being a good night _bangers and mash for me please_


----------



## youngg

is it just me being stupid or cant i find a time that the meet starts and ends?? :?

Its a 2 hour drive for me?!! shall I.......................


----------



## TTej

robokn said:


> Now there is a prize i will definatly give it a wash and maybe a wax looking forward to it looks like being a good night _bangers and mash for me please_


well mate its not a cleanest car comp and i recon with that colour a two inch layer of mud cant hold that candy colour down! 8)



youngg said:


> is it just me being stupid or cant i find a time that the meet starts and ends?? :?
> 
> Its a 2 hour drive for me?!! shall I.......................


OF COURSE YOU SHOULD! 

Sorry well you can turn up at any time after 6:30. Ill be there for 6pm. I think the majority of people are aiming for 7pm. but your welcome to come early and make me look like i have friends!


----------



## robokn

Oh thats ok then more time to spend in IKEA


----------



## TTej

Sorry guys i overlooked putting up the timing for the evening.

I will be getting to Ace Cafe for around 6pm straight from work. If everybody wants to arrive after 6:30 thats fine, i know the Bucks cruise lot are aiming to arrive for 7pm.

We are under no constraint in how long we want to be there but the bar closes around 11pm

On enterence voting slips will be given out and shall we say we have the prize giving between 8:30 and 9pm. That allows people who want to leave early still get to see who wins.

As always the restaurant is open and they have some large bench type tables, when i get there ill try and secure these for us, but as we have the whole carpark and we are on the Ace Cafe website i dont think anyone else will show.

So hope your all looking forward to it as much as me and ill see you all at ACE! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## youngg

looking forward to the event.....
*NOT *looking forward to the drive there and back!!

Anyone gonna use painters tape to keep bugs off??










Gotta have her look shiny for the event


----------



## Lil Romeo

Il be up for the meet, as long as my TT doesn't break down. lol :?

btw whos bringing the max power girls? i only have one spare seat? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Mark ? Jon?


----------



## ttroy225

TTotal said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTej,
> 
> You can put me down on the list now mate, I will be able to get away from work at a sensible time
> 
> 
> 
> Great!... Gonna bring the 350D any chance of a few tips Joss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aint it TTs only Troyboy ?
Click to expand...

 The 350D is a camera John.. More evidence of alzheimers kickin in :lol: 
Thought you couldn't make this one?


----------



## TTej

Lil Romeo said:


> Il be up for the meet, as long as my TT doesn't break down. lol :?
> 
> btw whos bringing the max power girls? i only have one spare seat? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Mark ? Jon?


great see you on monday!


----------



## J55TTC

TTej said:


> That is great, not only are you the 50th person on the list but now if you like you can be the offical photographer. I need some high quality shots for something :wink:


Im happy to take a load of pics TTej, lets just hope its not foggy like last time as its a nightmare to get "clean" images otherwise. Ive got some from last year somewhere, Ill have to dig them out.



ttroy225 said:


> Great!... Gonna bring the 350D any chance of a few tips Joss?


Yeah sure, if you want to take some pics on the night be sure to bring your tripod :wink:


----------



## TTotal

I have a box brownie, will that help?


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> I have a box brownie, will that help?


You cruel man John - you can't keep Brownies in a box. Cubs maybe, but not Brownies  :lol:

(P.S. Yes I do know what a Box Brownie is....I had one as my first camera  )


----------



## youngg

yeah put my name down TTej, booked the day off work for it!
 
cheers


----------



## TTej

youngg said:


> yeah put my name down TTej, booked the day off work for it!
> 
> cheers


Brilliant your names down mate!


----------



## LakesTTer

Don't know how I missed this one, it's only up the road. I'm in!!


----------



## TTej

LakesTTer said:


> Don't know how I missed this one, it's only up the road. I'm in!!


Well i have tried to keep this a low key event :roll: , good to have you on board.


----------



## doTTy

i might drop in too... just down the road for for me


----------



## TTej

doTTy said:


> i might drop in too... just down the road for for me


brilliant, your number 55 then.


----------



## ttvic

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.

Tej you have done a brillent job promoting this event


----------



## Gizmo750

Definately in for this too - managed to arrange work to fit


----------



## Mapeiman

Ill try and get there from Birmingham - anyone else coming from the north??


----------



## TTotal

Guess there is only one way to recognise you mate


----------



## TTej

Gizmo750 said:


> Definately in for this too - managed to arrange work to fit


Nice work mate, see you tomorrow



Mapeiman said:


> Ill try and get there from Birmingham - anyone else coming from the north??


One of the most interesting avatars ive seen.  See you tomorrow mate.


----------



## scoTTy

I've got an MOT on the car and the Mrs doesn't need the car so I'll take it into the City and go straight from there.

It's only 10 miles from my office so I should make it in about 3 hours! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Mapeiman

When you meet me tomorrow you'll see its very apt !!

cheers


----------



## TTej

scoTTy said:


> I've got an MOT on the car and the Mrs doesn't need the car so I'll take it into the City and go straight from there.
> 
> It's only 10 miles from my office so I should make it in about 3 hours! :roll: :wink:


Brilliant mate, ill keep my ears listening for that rumble if its gonan take you 3 hours, we will prob hear it for about 2! lol


----------



## Dotti

youngg said:


> looking forward to the event.....
> *NOT *looking forward to the drive there and back!!
> 
> Anyone gonna use painters tape to keep bugs off??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta have her look shiny for the event


My hubby is already planning the route, so we avoid mudy lanes and roadworks with tarmac so my pride and and joy remains clean  8) :wink:


----------



## TTotal

OY !

scoTT_y_

Its TTs only :x

:roll:


----------



## TTotal

PS I am bringing the tractor (weekend in Devon country lanes and no chance to demud my arches  ) But WTF its the meet thats important and its

T O N I G H T !  8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TTej

Well the meet is tonight and a quick look at the BBC weather site for the next 24hours shows....... [smiley=drummer.gif]










NO RAIN! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See you all later!


----------



## TTotal

TTej old son, have you checked with Barry ( ObiWan) the editor of AbsoluTTe to see if he wants to run this inh the mag? If so you may need to appoint a feature writer and official camera man, NOT me I hasten to add! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> TTej old son, have you checked with Barry ( ObiWan) the editor of AbsoluTTe to see if he wants to run this inh the mag? If so you may need to appoint a feature writer and official camera man, NOT me I hasten to add! :wink:


I've got a sneaking suspicion that Barry may have already spoken to Tej on this subject :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Long as we all have it covered some how !


----------



## TTej

TTotal said:


> Long as we all have it covered some how !


|Thanks John, but as Paul says Barry has spoken to me. Just need to sort the pics but hopefully some nice people who are better at taking pictures will give me access to them


----------



## scoTTy

TTotal said:


> OY !
> 
> scoTT_y_
> 
> Its TTs only :x
> 
> :roll:


----------



## scoTTy

Oh I'll have my vag-com if anyone needs it.....assumming it's not raining! :roll:


----------



## TTotal

No rain planned unless someone does a rain dance :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

TTej said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long as we all have it covered some how !
> 
> 
> 
> |Thanks John, but as Paul says Barry has spoken to me. Just need to sort the pics but hopefully some nice people who are better at taking pictures will give me access to them
Click to expand...

TTej,

Ill be bringing my camera and tripod to try and get some good photos. Your welcome to use them for whatever you want.


----------



## Dotti

If you see me bossing a man about and ordering him about taking photos and slapping him around the head and F'ing and B'ling at him, take no notice ... that will be my hubby I am doing this too  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Dotti said:


> If you see me bossing a man about and ordering him about taking photos and slapping him around the head and F'ing and B'ling at him, take no notice ... that will be my hubby I am doing this too  :wink:


Just as long as there's no whipping  :wink:


----------



## LoTTie

NaughTTy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see me bossing a man about and ordering him about taking photos and slapping him around the head and F'ing and B'ling at him, take no notice ... that will be my hubby I am doing this too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as there's no whipping  :wink:
Click to expand...

Dammit. Must go and remove whip from car. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

LoTTie said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see me bossing a man about and ordering him about taking photos and slapping him around the head and F'ing and B'ling at him, take no notice ... that will be my hubby I am doing this too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as there's no whipping  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit. Must go and remove whip from car. [smiley=whip.gif]
Click to expand...

Depends what your intended use of it is  :wink:


----------



## JayGemson

Woah, is it tonight already? Good job it's going to be dark, my car is filthy! I'll also have VAG-COM with me so please, no rain-dancing 

See you all there 8)


----------



## thehornster

LoTTie said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see me bossing a man about and ordering him about taking photos and slapping him around the head and F'ing and B'ling at him, take no notice ... that will be my hubby I am doing this too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as long as there's no whipping  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit. Must go and remove whip from car. [smiley=whip.gif]
Click to expand...

No no no bring it along!!!







:wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Mmmm whips


----------



## thehornster

genocidalduck said:


> Mmmm whips


Do ya reckon she could whip two at the same time :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Give me some credit essex lads ... 3 at least  :wink: :-*


----------



## LoTTie

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm whips
> 
> 
> 
> Do ya reckon she could whip two at the same time :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Only if you let me share your bangers'n'mash... :wink:


----------



## Dotti

***TRAVEL NEWS****

M25 closed in both directions between junction 27 (M11) and junction 23 (A1) and is likely to remain closed for at least the next two hours!

:wink:


----------



## thebears

JayGemson said:


> Woah, is it tonight already? Good job it's going to be dark, my car is filthy! I'll also have VAG-COM with me so please, no rain-dancing
> 
> See you all there 8)


Jay I dont belive you, your car will be spotless. :roll:


----------



## ctgilles

Everybody, take a lot of pictures so us foreigners can enjoy the meet too tomorrow

:wink:


----------



## steveh

Just got home. What an excellent meet. Well done Tej for organising it. I counted around 43 TTs plus a few that came and went during the evening. Oh, and there were around half a dozen non TTs but nothing special :lol: :wink:

Good to meet a lot of new people as well as the usual suspects.

Can't wait for the summer Ace Cafe meet.


----------



## JAAYDE

I second that, i just got back from the meet....

Summer time at the Ace Cafe, count me in..


----------



## RayRush1

How was the journey there for everyone?

I decided to turn back once i found that the M25 was closed in both directions as i hate being stuck in traffic jams but i've sat around at home feeling rather p1ssed off that i didn't chance it 

Looks like most people got there ok! 

Someone post some pics to let me realise just how stupid i have been


----------



## J55TTC

Was a great meet, well done TTej :!:

Ill post some pics up tomorrow night


----------



## JAAYDE

The journey was terrible, sat on the A406 for 2 hrs, had a small meet waiting in traffic :lol:

Was good once i got there loads of TT's


----------



## JAAYDE

J55TTC said:


> Was a great meet, well dont TTej :!:
> 
> Ill post some pics up tomorrow night


Hey Chap, you home already..?


----------



## steveh

I think that everybody got held up in traffic from whatever direction they came from. It was just one of those nights.

There were a few people taking photos so I'm sure some will appear here in the next day or so.

If it makes you feel any better it was a rubbish meet so you really didn't miss anything. :wink: Oh, and don't read my last post. :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

steveh said:


> I think that everybody got held up in traffic from whatever direction they came from. It was just one of those nights


Not me but I was only a mile away in Park Royal. :lol:

A really good turn out and some nicely modded TTs.

Only down side was the bangers and mash have gone seriously down hill


----------



## R6B TT

Excellent meet - well done Tej - and nice to meet some old and new faces, plus the Bucks regulars!

Nice to meet Abi and hubby at last!


----------



## Nando

JAAYDE said:


> The journey was terrible, sat on the A406 for 2 hrs, had a small meet waiting in traffic :lol:
> 
> Was good once i got there loads of TT's


Indeed  
Nice to meet you Jay - see you at Bluewater on Sunday?

Well done Tej on the organising front. BTW what was the prize?


----------



## thehornster

Nando said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The journey was terrible, sat on the A406 for 2 hrs, had a small meet waiting in traffic :lol:
> 
> Was good once i got there loads of TT's
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> Nice to meet you Jay - see you at Bluewater on Sunday?
> 
> Well done Tej on the organising front. BTW what was the prize?
Click to expand...

Twas a good night indeed! and the fillet steak wasn't bad either  :wink:


----------



## Wak

Great meet Tej, nice to see everyone.

The guard gave me some grief for having the VW and wouldnt let me in... I stood my ground! :roll: 

Who came the furthest, Luke drove 3 hours.....

Although it took me 2 hours 45 mins to get 40 miles!


----------



## JAAYDE

Wak said:


> Great meet Tej, nice to see everyone.
> 
> The guard gave me some grief for having the VW and wouldnt let me in... I stood my ground! :roll:
> 
> Who came the furthest, Luke drove 3 hours.....
> 
> Although it took me 2 hours 45 mins to get 40 miles!


including traffic 3hrs....


----------



## genocidalduck

Wak said:


> Great meet Tej, nice to see everyone.
> 
> The guard gave me some grief for having the VW and wouldnt let me in... I stood my ground! :roll:
> 
> Who came the furthest, Luke drove 3 hours.....
> 
> Although it took me 2 hours 45 mins to get 40 miles!


Not a very good guard even let me in....Took me nearly 3 30 hours to get 36 miles :x


----------



## JAAYDE

Nando said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The journey was terrible, sat on the A406 for 2 hrs, had a small meet waiting in traffic :lol:
> 
> Was good once i got there loads of TT's
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> Nice to meet you Jay - see you at Bluewater on Sunday?
> 
> Well done Tej on the organising front. BTW what was the prize?
Click to expand...

Hey dude,

yeah why not... hopefully the car will be better by then... :?


----------



## R6B TT

Wak said:


> Great meet Tej, nice to see everyone.
> 
> The guard gave me some grief for having the VW and wouldnt let me in... I stood my ground! :roll:


Oi! Someone gave you moral backup and said 'It's ok he's with us'


----------



## Dotti

Just got home  . Journey there absolutely murderous. Took us 3 hours to get there  and 1 hour to get home 8)  .

Fab night thanks TTej  8). Can't wait for the next one 

Lovely to see you all. I tried to do the rounds with hand shakes and kisses and if you were missed many applogies  :wink: :-*

Loved R6BTT's mk2 along with DrPhibes mk2 also 8)  . Awsome cars guys   :wink: . Great meeting you both 

Congratulations also to the guy who won the competition also. His TTR is remarkable ...no outstanding and is sooooooo pretty 8)  .

Thanks to my hubby who was snapping away all night and even managed to stand on the roof   . He took 118 piccies  and some are incredibly awsome . Will try and host them somehow tomorrow .

Thanks everybody and look forward to seeing you all again soon  :-*


----------



## a18eem

Hi everyone!
Well done for organising the meet Tej ,one word...Massive!
well done for everyone who turned up it really was a big and fun night.
I look forward to the next one.
Anyone tried the steak....it was delicious !

see yah! :wink:


----------



## thehornster

a18eem said:


> Hi everyone!
> Well done for organising the meet Tej ,one word...Massive!
> well done for everyone who turned up it really was a big and fun night.
> I look forward to the next one.
> Anyone tried the steak....it was delicious !
> 
> see yah! :wink:


Steak was nice,but would have been better followed by a crispy creme :wink:

Where were they???? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Nice to see some of the LEEK crew making a 'B' line for the grub 

Hornster you are dead cute   :wink: :-*


----------



## tt-fastcar

my 1st TT meet ever!

good stuff Tej, love your oettingers! however they would of course look better on my car!


----------



## Wak

R6B TT said:


> Oi! Someone gave you moral backup and said 'It's ok he's with us'


Cheers for that It was either the support or driving over toes! :roll:



genocidalduck said:


> Not a very good guard even let me in....Took me nearly 3 30 hours to get 36 miles :x


now your just showing off , again! :roll: ahem meant to say it too me 4 hours to drive 1 mile! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Johnwx

Well Done TTej, and all the TT owners for coming and making it a great night. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dr.Phibes

Just to add my congrats to Tej for arranging the meet and well done for a good turnout.

Good to put some faces to forum names. Good to meet the regular Bucks crowd again and good to meet you too Dotti  Look forward to seeing the pics - he must have some good ariel shots being up on the roof 

Looks like us Bucks lot had a relatively easy cruise up compared to some.


----------



## NaughTTy

Got to add my congrats to Tej on a fantastic meet - the biggest I think anyone has seen outside of the national event  Great evening - good to meet so many people - Old and new faces.  (sorry but I've probably forgotten most of the new faces I met  ) Good to finally meet Abi and prove that she and her TT really do exist :wink:

Thanks to all the guys and Gals who joined the Bucks cruise - glad we all made there it in one piece, but Dr Phibes is right, we really did have an easy time of it compared to most 

Many congrats to Rob for winning Car of the night - looks far better without the "arctic camouflage" :lol: - I hope you put your prizes to good use :wink:

Well done again to Tej 8) - even if you did bottle it for the presentation :roll: :wink: Roll on next's summer's meet


----------



## Adam RRS

Hey Everyone!

Cheers for last night! Really enjoyed meeting alot of you and finally putting faces to names.

Some beautiful examples to be seen and cant wait for the pictures!

Well done to the Candy Red TT owner (cant remember yr name sorry) and to you Tej for organising - so.... same time next week?


----------



## elderberry blue

this was my first tt meet to!

good work tej met a few people, and i will definitely be buying the the tt angel eyes when the group buy comes up.


----------



## rballtt

I'm gutted I couldn't make it after reading all these posts...I will have to take a stance with work next time to make sure I get there!

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## elderberry blue

so adam ttr was there i would of like to meet you for ruining my post earlier this week only joking.
but i would of like to meet you.


----------



## jog

A fantastic meet. I took us a while to get up from Southampton but it was worth while.

TTej, keep up the good work, looking forward to a summer meet.

Was great to see so many old and new faces.

Thanks to Kev totty for ordering me Vegetarian Sausages [smiley=oops.gif] though I have to say they were very nice.

Had a lot of fun on the way home, it was just a shame that some of us got split up on the north circular. Why is it that when I have to stop at traffic lights Mr Totty draws up along side [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

A great night well done to TTej and all who attended.


----------



## slineTT

I want to add my congratulations to Tej organising and in my opinion it should happen more often, once every 3 months or so. It is such a good place for meets.

Nice to see familiar faces once again, especially the Bucks TTiers. 
Wak once again thank you for the advice all these months. The R32 ARBs really made a huge difference.

We had a small parade lap on the way back home, on the upper part of the North Circular with another 2 TTiers, parading in all 3 lanes but i dont know who they were. One of them didnt really know the location of the speed cameras so i flashed him to put some sense to him. Anyone from the meet?


----------



## steveh

jog said:


> Thanks to Kev totty for ordering me Vegetarian Sausages [smiley=oops.gif] though I have to say they were very nice.
> 
> Had a lot of fun on the way home, it was just a shame that some of us got split up on the north circular. Why is it that when I have to stop at traffic lights Mr Totty draws up along side [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


They may have tasted nice but they looked disgusting.

For some reason a Saab and a Vauxhall Zafira decided to try and race Kev round the M25 on the way home. I just held station behind and chuckled to myself as he shot off into the distance, to prove a point, then we settled into a steady cruise at 70mph (honest officer) and let them get on with it.

:lol:

I watched (fast forwarded through) Fifth Gear this morning and they were sitting at our table. :lol:


----------



## robokn

as already said many thanks for last night a very good evening and nice to put some names to faces and i have used the mug already it now has pride to place in the body shop tea boat


----------



## KevtoTTy

jog said:


> Had a lot of fun on the way home, it was just a shame that some of us got split up on the north circular. Why is it that when I have to stop at traffic lights Mr Totty draws up along side [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> .


2 - 1 to me, I think!!!! 

(Your alloys are obviously too heavy, and your car too low to perform decent standing starts :wink: )


----------



## TTej

Thanks for all the comments guys 

But really all the thanks should go to you for turning up! Wherever you organise a meet means nothing without support from the people attending, and a special thanks for everyone who battled with horrendous traffic. [smiley=dude.gif]

It was a great turn out, the car park was full but I managed to get access to the roof so hopefully we should have some great aerial shots!

Congratulations to Rob for wining â€˜Car of the nightâ€™, your car is stunning, and I think I nearly fell into the colour it looks so deep. 

I did try and introduce myself to everybody there and for those of you I missed I am sorry but im sure we will get a chance to meet again sometime.

Considering it was a Monday night in November the turnout of the cars was amazing, and what was even more amazing was how clean some of the cars were!

Lastly id like to thanks everybody at the Ace CafÃ© for their help in this event and special thanks to Claire to helping organise the event and donating the prises, and to the marshals who did a great job of fitting in as many TTâ€™s and other metal into the place. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I do hope you all enjoyed yourselves and everybody got home safely. We have kindly been offered a summer slot for a meet and there is a possibility we might even get a BBQâ€¦â€¦watch this space!

Tej


----------



## TTotal

Now then boys, play nicely.

Shame that the 3.2 is so much slower than the good old 1.8T eh ? :lol:

Super night thanks TTejers, shame there was not enough time to catch up with everyone there.

Brilliant effort and put us down for the August (11th)? event mate!

Congrats to the Hoover pilot on the win


----------



## Dotti

I think it would be a great idea to make an event like this on a Saturday or Sunday night if possible. There would be no rush hour traffic to battle with. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Seconded


----------



## TTej

Somebody counted 48 cars plus we did have at least two cars leave early.

Funny thing is i spoke to a couple of guys who had said they knew nothign about the meet or the forum and say loads off TT's going inside so wondered what was going on! and before you ask... YES i did promote both the TTOC and the TTF!

We have been offered the summer meet on a saturday day time in the August sun. 11th August, How does that sound for people??


----------



## TTotal

But the 11th Aug is a Saturday ! Fantastic, no rush hour delays so we can all be there early and lots of pics too. 8)


----------



## TTej

TTotal said:


> But the 11th Aug is a Saturday !


 i know :wink:

John enjoy your holiday if you like and im only saying this as a mate. If you want someone to make sure the batteries on the car and boke dont go flat and keep the tyres warm, drop both by my house. Ill look after them :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

Aw cheers TTej, you can bring little Cammy too and play together, the key is under the mat :wink:


----------



## thehornster

TTej said:


> Somebody counted 48 cars plus we did have at least two cars leave early.
> 
> Funny thing is i spoke to a couple of guys who had said they knew nothign about the meet or the forum and say loads off TT's going inside so wondered what was going on! and before you ask... YES i did promote both the TTOC and the TTF!
> 
> We have been offered the summer meet on a saturday day time in the August sun. 11th August, How does that sound for people??


YEEEEEES! i'm off that day  Start the list now and make it sticky 

Could we raise some money for charity perhaps? Get some prizes donated? What d'ya reckon :? :wink:


----------



## TTej

thehornster said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody counted 48 cars plus we did have at least two cars leave early.
> 
> Funny thing is i spoke to a couple of guys who had said they knew nothign about the meet or the forum and say loads off TT's going inside so wondered what was going on! and before you ask... YES i did promote both the TTOC and the TTF!
> 
> We have been offered the summer meet on a saturday day time in the August sun. 11th August, How does that sound for people??
> 
> 
> 
> YEEEEEES! i'm off that day  Start the list now and make it sticky
> 
> Could we raise some money for charity perhaps? Get some prizes donated? What d'ya reckon :? :wink:
Click to expand...

we can do but remember ther is the national meet too. Ive got the latest date in the sun so hopefully after the national meet before winter comes in, it gives us another event to meet at.


----------



## TTotal

Aye and lets have a Conkers event too ? (Concors D'Elegance for those with no sense of humour)


----------



## Dotti

You can't make it this day NO NO NO I get back off my holiday that night    . Can we make it the Sunday instead pleasseeeee?


----------



## thehornster

TTej said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody counted 48 cars plus we did have at least two cars leave early.
> 
> Funny thing is i spoke to a couple of guys who had said they knew nothign about the meet or the forum and say loads off TT's going inside so wondered what was going on! and before you ask... YES i did promote both the TTOC and the TTF!
> 
> We have been offered the summer meet on a saturday day time in the August sun. 11th August, How does that sound for people??
> 
> 
> 
> YEEEEEES! i'm off that day  Start the list now and make it sticky
> 
> Could we raise some money for charity perhaps? Get some prizes donated? What d'ya reckon :? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can do but remember ther is the national meet too. Ive got the latest date in the sun so hopefully after the national meet before winter comes in, it gives us another event to meet at.
Click to expand...

Theres never enough money for charity :wink: especially this one www.hornstersemptypockets.com :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Its the ONLY summer day left in the ACE calendar Abbi


----------



## TTej

Dotti said:


> You can't make it this day NO NO NO I get back off my holiday that night    . Can we make it the Sunday instead pleasseeeee?


Ace Cafe gets so busy in summer that she only had two dates left and this was the better one! Youll have to get an early flight


----------



## TTotal

We moved our holiday

IN ANTIGUA

Until the next two weeks so we didnt miss the AceTTej event :lol:


----------



## Dotti

hehehe early flight we are driving from South of France all day :wink:.

In that case I am going to get hisnibs to drive us home on the Friday so we don't miss this


----------



## Adam RRS

elderberry blue said:


> so adam ttr was there i would of like to meet you for ruining my post earlier this week only joking.
> but i would of like to meet you.


lol i'm not that bad in real life... honest!


----------



## Dotti

Adam the piccies my hubby took of your car are stunning. We have a fab one taken from the roof looking down into it with all your dials. 8)

I will post some to you this evening.

Jaygemson's car looks hot also. 8) I got him to park it right across the front lot   :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Dotti said:


> Adam the piccies my hubby took of your car are stunning. We have a fab one taken from the roof looking down into it with all your dials. 8)
> 
> I will post some to you this evening.
> 
> Jaygemson's car looks hot also. 8) I got him to park it right across the front lot   :wink:


cant wait to see them! And as i said yesterday, i'm happy to host them all for you on here....


----------



## Dotti

Thank you  :-*


----------



## TTej

Adam TTR said:


> cant wait to see them! And as i said yesterday, i'm happy to host them all for you on here....


Cheers mate, i have space if some peopel need to host pics, also i need some nice ones for an article in absoluTTe!


----------



## kam

Tej what can I say but well done for organising just an amazing meet!.

Well organised and great turn out, looking forward to the next one :wink:

Any photos please :roll:


----------



## itsallaboutmark

slineTT said:


> I want to add my congratulations to Tej organising and in my opinion it should happen more often, once every 3 months or so. It is such a good place for meets.
> 
> Nice to see familiar faces once again, especially the Bucks TTiers.
> Wak once again thank you for the advice all these months. The R32 ARBs really made a huge difference.
> 
> We had a small parade lap on the way back home, on the upper part of the North Circular with another 2 TTiers, parading in all 3 lanes but i dont know who they were. One of them didnt really know the location of the speed cameras so i flashed him to put some sense to him. Anyone from the meet?


Hi mate,
That was me in the black TT and my friend in the silver, I was next to you also trying to make him aware of the speed cameras.
You must live pretty local > New Southgate?
Mark


----------



## TTej

Come on guys anyone want to post up some pics??? I dont have any good ones


----------



## slineTT

Mark yes i live in Friern Barnet.Are you local? It was so cool occuping all 3 lanes on the North Circ. If you leave nearby let me know. We can have a local small meet. 
Elias


----------



## was

what a fun meet 8) was good to meet fellow TT'ers last night !

cheers for pulling it all together Tej :wink:

where are the PICS??????


----------



## J55TTC

Managed to sort through some of the better pics, nothing amazing Im afraid but they will give those who couldlt make it an idea of how good it was


----------



## TTej

FANTASIC Pics J55TTC!!!!!!

when i see pics like that and look what i have on my camera, i really need to learn how to take proper pics.


----------



## Dotti

Cracking piccies J55TTC 8) .


----------



## J55TTC

Thanks guys, Ill keep adding to the post above as the day goes on


----------



## TTej

J55TTC said:


> Thanks guys, Ill keep adding to the post above as the day goes on


no need to add just make new posts, as im coping all the pics and dont wanan miss any out. :lol:

Thanks for taking the ime to get such AWESOME pics!


----------



## steveh

Excellent photos Joss. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Leg

Nice, any action shots of a steak? :wink:


----------



## elderberry blue

you guys have upset me there are no photos of my car.???????????????


----------



## JayGemson

Brilliant evening!!!

Fantastic effort from TTej in organising, fantastic turn-out from all involved and fantastic venue. Very lucky with the weather too, dry and 12C in mid-November?!

Can't wait to see the photos now. I think we had so many photographers on the night that we should have a new own photo thread just for this!



Dotti said:


> Jaygemson's car looks hot also. 8) I got him to park it right across the front lot   :wink:


Thanks Abi  Can't wait to see those photos, thanks so much to hisnibs for going all out on the photos throughout the night and offering to take some special ones of mine just before I made my way home.


----------



## was

elderberry blue said:


> you guys have upset me there are no photos of my car.???????????????


hold fire :!: still loads more pics to come 8)


----------



## Dotti

J55TTC what size photos have you posted and if you shrunk them how did you do it?

Many thanks  :-*


----------



## J55TTC




----------



## J55TTC

TTej said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, Ill keep adding to the post above as the day goes on
> 
> 
> 
> no need to add just make new posts, as im coping all the pics and dont wanan miss any out. :lol:
> 
> Thanks for taking the ime to get such AWESOME pics!
Click to expand...

Let me know if you want the high res copies and Ill email them to you


----------



## genocidalduck

J55TTC said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, Ill keep adding to the post above as the day goes on
> 
> 
> 
> no need to add just make new posts, as im coping all the pics and dont wanan miss any out. :lol:
> 
> Thanks for taking the ime to get such AWESOME pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know if you want the high res copies and Ill email them to you
Click to expand...

Loving your pics J55TTC

Loved the one off my car....Just a shame there were a couple off people standing next to it.....Looks stunning though.


----------



## NaughTTy

Great shots Joss...and good to see you again last night.

I'll have a look on my camera tonight and see if I can find aything worth posting. I doubt there'll be anything as good as yours but I'll see what I can fish out


----------



## JayGemson

Amazing photos Joss!!


----------



## was

excellent pics

whos that dodgy guy next to Dale's TT ? looks like hes about to steal it


----------



## TTej

brilliant pics mate. Dale with love that last one!


----------



## genocidalduck

THE RETURN OFF THE EQUALISER


----------



## NaughTTy

was said:


> excellent pics
> 
> whos that dodgy guy next to Dale's TT ? looks like hes about to steal it


I noticed he had a hat and gloves - presumably to hide his identity :wink: :lol:


----------



## was

NaughTTy said:


> I noticed he had a hat and gloves - presumably to hide his identity :wink: :lol:


 :lol:

looks like hes having a 'quick shuffle' before makiing his move :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

Wow! Great pics! 

Nice to see my cars in the background of 2 of them.... lol


----------



## elderberry blue

nice pics especially the one taken with the yellow tt shop car


----------



## TTej

elderberry blue said:


> nice pics especially the one taken with the yellow tt shop car


hey mate, see knew your car would make the pics.


----------



## TTej

ok now all the votes have been counted so i have a table of them.

IS anyone interested?? But do remember they have all been voted by number plates. :?


----------



## NaughTTy

Yeah - post it up Tej - bet my reg doesn't appear in the list :roll: :lol:


----------



## youngg

Hey TTej, What a night...

Thanks for the advise regarding the DVD player, will have to be on order for crimbo, Some amazing cars there last night, good for me to see some ideas in real not just in pictures, not so good for the bank account.

Cheers NaughTTy for showing me your ring  (hehe) will be a job to do soon!!!

Dotti, did your husband do any pics of my little beast?? Nice to meet you too, plus your kept the girlfriend amused!!

cheers


----------



## Dotti

NaughTTy said:


> Yeah - post it up Tej - bet my reg doesn't appear in the list :roll: :lol:


What was yours? B18 BOY?!  :wink:

I bet mine isn't on the list!

I don't think hardly any of the cars over the far side where mine was parked got much looking in


----------



## Dotti

youngg said:


> Hey TTej, What a night...
> 
> Thanks for the advise regarding the DVD player, will have to be on order for crimbo, Some amazing cars there last night, good for me to see some ideas in real not just in pictures, not so good for the bank account.
> 
> Cheers NaughTTy for showing me your ring  (hehe) will be a job to do soon!!!
> 
> Dotti, did your husband do any pics of my little beast?? Nice to meet you too, plus your kept the girlfriend amused!!
> 
> cheers


Your girlfriend is really lovely. Such a sweet girl . You look after her  :wink:


----------



## TTej

well here you go guys as requested

[smiley=drummer.gif] THE RESULTS [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

That explains why there was no second prize :wink:


----------



## TTej

NaughTTy said:


> That explains why there was no second prize :wink:


 well its a bit silly if i took something, but Claire agreed to give us the summer meet and ill try and get some more bits for everyone.


----------



## markTT225




----------



## TTej




----------



## steveh

I have my suspicions about who voted for the S4. :lol:

I'm surprised my car didn't get any votes - several people were seen admiring my cracked windscreen earlier in the evening. :lol:


----------



## Dotti

TTej said:


> well here you go guys as requested
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] THE RESULTS [smiley=drummer.gif]


DoTTi! lol Mine was R30 TTC    

Who voted for me?


----------



## TTej

Dotti said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> well here you go guys as requested
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] THE RESULTS [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoTTi! lol Mine was R30 TTC
> 
> Who voted for me?
Click to expand...

yeah thats was the only slip which had no Reg on it, just your name. so someone who knows you and prob not even looked at the car! :lol:


----------



## Dotti

TTej said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> well here you go guys as requested
> 
> [smiley=drummer.gif] THE RESULTS [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoTTi! lol Mine was R30 TTC
> 
> Who voted for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thats was the only slip which had no Reg on it, just your name. so someone who knows you and prob not even looked at the car! :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh yeah [smiley=gorgeous.gif] hahahaha  Dirty old man probably :lol:   :wink:


----------



## TTotal

RED TTC that should be Abbi ! Have you got some dodgy plates to look like that ?


----------



## thebears

TTej said:


>


why would i steal my own car :roll: I have the keys in my pocket :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

You need to go back a few pages Dale :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

steveh said:


> I have my suspicions about who voted for the S4. :lol:
> 
> I'm surprised my car didn't get any votes - several people were seen admiring my cracked windscreen earlier in the evening. :lol:


I voted for the S4....Felt sorry for it being sprayed that ugly colour.


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> You need to go back a few pages Dale :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great night and some great pictures. Do you think we should use that for the readers wives.. :wink: ...Oh sorry readers driver artilce.

Thought i was talking to TTej again sorry :lol:


----------



## itsallaboutmark

slineTT said:


> Mark yes i live in Friern Barnet.Are you local? It was so cool occuping all 3 lanes on the North Circ. If you leave nearby let me know. We can have a local small meet.
> Elias


Yes me plus two friends with TT's live in Southgate/Winchmore Hill.
We meet up quite often with the cars.
More than welcome to join.
Mark


----------



## slineTT

Excellent Mark..... Next time you meet pm me, i will come around......


----------



## Dotti

TTotal said:


> RED TTC that should be Abbi ! Have you got some dodgy plates to look like that ?


Not yet  .... Know anybody?


----------



## TTotal

The Sign Team Peterborough Ltd
61 Station Rd
Thorney, Peterborough, PE6 0QE

01733 270 400

Shelley knows the TTOC and has done lots of plates and any design you like with a proof on email first.

She's done about 10 sets for me and my cars and bikes etc


----------



## elderberry blue

i live in southgate to


----------



## TTotal

Sounds like a new North London Chapter about to be created !


----------



## elderberry blue

i was actually behind you on the a406


----------



## slineTT

Well then maybe its time to organise a North London meet...... 

Shall i put a thread?


----------



## itsallaboutmark

slineTT said:


> Well then maybe its time to organise a North London meet......
> 
> Shall i put a thread?


hmmm I don't see why not.
We already have 5 members.
But where?
Mark


----------



## slineTT

Well Mark that s what the thread will be all about....
Where in North London?
Thread on........

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=74652


----------



## TTotal

:idea:

Ace Cafe ?

:idea:


----------



## itsallaboutmark

TTotal said:


> :idea:
> 
> Ace Cafe ?
> 
> :idea:


Haha would make sense, however thats more NW London if we are getting technical.
Anyway to save cluttering up the Ace Cafe pictures thread I have started a new one:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 761#808761
Mark


----------



## Wak

OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

OY!

it was a blinkin TT meet not a blinkin Peoples Car collective :x


----------



## thehornster

Wak said:


> OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:


Renton72 was gonna vote for you.....but you never gave him your autograph :lol: :wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark

thehornster said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Renton72 was gonna vote for you.....but you never gave him your autograph :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha that was a classic, mischievous person you are hornster!


----------



## thehornster

itsallaboutmark said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Renton72 was gonna vote for you.....but you never gave him your autograph :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that was a classic, mischievous person you are hornster!
Click to expand...

Ive been dying to get him with that for about a year!!! The david beckham of TT'ers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

I'm glad I didn't vote for the Duck mobile as otherwise his boring grey car would have got more votes than my shiny red one. :lol:


----------



## thehornster

Dotti said:


> Nice to see some of the LEEK crew making a 'B' line for the grub
> 
> Hornster you are dead cute   :wink: :-*


Woooo hooooo!  I missed this post...ive pulled :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

scoTTy said:


> I'm glad I didn't vote for the Duck mobile as otherwise his boring grey car would have got more votes than my shiny red one. :lol:


Only cause i felt sorry for ya.


----------



## TTej

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back a few pages Dale :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great night and some great pictures. Do you think we should use that for the readers wives.. :wink: ...Oh sorry readers driver artilce.
> 
> Thought i was talking to TTej again sorry :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL, mate i think with all the comments you keep making the whole forum knows how dirty you are. :lol: :-* :-*


----------



## Wak

thehornster said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Renton72 was gonna vote for you.....but you never gave him your autograph :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Tej said I got a vote! I want it!


----------



## renton72

thehornster said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Renton72 was gonna vote for you.....but you never gave him your autograph :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

I went home like the kid that just found out father christmas doesnt exist! :wink:

TTej,

Thanks for organising the event, it was an enjoyable night, (apart from the journey there).

An August meet there would be superb.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## TTej

Wak said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Renton72 was gonna vote for you.....but you never gave him your autograph :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tej said I got a vote! I want it!
Click to expand...

Sorry i had to have some rules. The cars actually had to be there to get the votes :lol: :lol:

next time mate!


----------



## thehornster

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> OI! Wheres my vote? :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Renton72 was gonna vote for you.....but you never gave him your autograph :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went home like the kid that just found out father christmas doesnt exist! :wink:
> 
> TTej,
> 
> Thanks for organising the event, it was an enjoyable night, (apart from the journey there).
> 
> An August meet there would be superb.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## renton72

:roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elderberry blue

has anyone got anymore photos?


----------



## TTej

i should hope so, Troy225 and Dottis husband havent posted yet, and thats not mentioning all the other photographers on the night.


----------



## elderberry blue

So where are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elderberry blue

So where are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elderberry blue

So where are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elderberry blue

So where are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elderberry blue

So where are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elderberry blue

So where are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebears

How many post [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## elderberry blue

sorry i had a problem with the computer!


----------



## TTej

elderberry blue said:


> So where are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry i didnt get that, what was the question??? :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

he was wondering where the pictures are


----------



## TTej

ME TOO!

Come on Dotti and Troy. WE NEED PICS NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Wak

TTej said:


> Sorry i had to have some rules. The cars actually had to be there to get the votes :lol: :lol:
> 
> next time mate!


ya feck, making rules up as you went along! :twisted:


----------



## Dotti

Hisnibs (the hubby)  has been extremely busy with work today and will be for next few days  . He has the pics on his computer. Now if they were on mine .........  :wink: :idea: 

He wants to send Tej his best ones of the night 

118 of them we need to sift through because some are a bit smudgy/blury . I don't thing you will be disappointed though  :wink: :-*


----------



## Dotti

thehornster said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see some of the LEEK crew making a 'B' line for the grub
> 
> Hornster you are dead cute   :wink: :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Woooo hooooo!  I missed this post...ive pulled :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

hahah and as for you Horny :twisted: your cute cheeks reminded me of a little hamster  :wink: .


----------



## TTej

Dotti said:


> Hisnibs (the hubby)  has been extremely busy with work today and will be for next few days  . He has the pics on his computer. Now if they were on mine .........  :wink: :idea:
> 
> He wants to send Tej his best ones of the night
> 
> 118 of them we need to sift through because some are a bit smudgy/blury . I don't thing you will be disappointed though  :wink: :-*


well people are asking, would it be easier for him to send me a disk of them as i have space to host them and people are crying out for them.


----------



## thehornster

Dotti said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see some of the LEEK crew making a 'B' line for the grub
> 
> Hornster you are dead cute   :wink: :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Woooo hooooo!  I missed this post...ive pulled :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah and as for you Horny :twisted: your cute cheeks reminded me of a little hamster  :wink: .
Click to expand...

And so do yours! :lol:


----------



## renton72

Dotti said:


> hahah and as for you Horny :twisted: your cute cheeks reminded me of a little hamster  :wink: .


Can you 2 please get a room! :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Dotti

renton72 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah and as for you Horny :twisted: your cute cheeks reminded me of a little hamster  :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> Can you 2 please get a room! :lol: :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

All I did was sit in his roadster .... the next minute he was telling you lot we were off to a hotel :lol:  :wink: . Cheeky Hornster :wink: :-* .

Tej - He has decided he wants to host them himself 

Fraid you 'orrible lot are going to have to be patient a bit longer  :wink:


----------



## CamV6

What a great meet!!

It was my first ever meet, and it was nice to meet so many 'faces' and my only regret is not getting round to chatting to more folk.

Well done TTej, great stuff!!

11th August 2007 is in my diary for the next one, and I cant wait


----------



## phodge

A great meet. Big thanks to TTej. It was good to meet so many friends and make so many new ones.

An August meet sounds great - count me in!


----------



## thehornster

Dotti said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah and as for you Horny :twisted: your cute cheeks reminded me of a little hamster  :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> Can you 2 please get a room! :lol: :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I did was sit in his roadster .... the next minute he was telling you lot we were off to a hotel :lol:  :wink: . Cheeky Hornster :wink: :-* .
Click to expand...

Chris what you couldn't see were her hands all over my Shortshifter  :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72

thehornster said:


> Chris what you couldn't see were her hands all over my Shortshifter  :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol:

Dont forget people were takling about that last time, you were pretty upset at some of the graffiti


----------



## Dotti

Hahah Renton you were watching all the time you dirty bugger  :-* :wink:


----------



## jog

A few of my Photos. Thanks to kev for helping me set the camera up for night shots.


----------



## TTej

nice one Jog. and even better thats me in the first pic! 

your car was looking awesome especially with the new wheels.

any more pics while we wait for the others.


----------



## jog

TTej said:


> nice one Jog. and even better thats me in the first pic!
> 
> your car was looking awesome especially with the new wheels.
> 
> any more pics while we wait for the others.


I think I got your best side mate :lol:

Thanks for the comments about the car - well chuffed with coming in third place.


----------



## Gizmo750

Sadly, most of my shots didn't come out too well - something to do with getting the settings wrong on my camera I suspect (note to self, RTFM!!!!)

However, I did get some:

Such as this strange chap sitting on the floor in the car park









And there were these funny chaps on stage:









And god knows whats going on here ( an indecent proposal perhaps??)


----------



## TTej

thanks for those Gizmo! 

and Jog your right, you did get my good side! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Think I must have been practicing my fly-catching technique :? :lol:


----------



## redTT

A few pics...first attempt so here goes...they are work in progress :!:


----------



## TTej

Fantastic mate, the shots from the roof look fantasic.

Now your given us some,..you know what we want....

MORE!!!!!!!!!

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Dotti

Cracking so far aren't they . Don't worry more will follow  :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Dotti said:


> Cracking so far aren't they . Don't worry more will follow  :wink:


Nice to have the other half on board here Dotti?


----------



## TTej

Dotti said:


> Cracking so far aren't they . Don't worry more will follow  :wink:


definatly, great work! 8)


----------



## Dotti

Thank you  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :wink:


----------



## TTej

Dotti said:


> Thank you  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :wink:


LOOK AT YOU! taking the credit! LOL

That message was for Robin not you! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti

TTej said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT YOU! taking the credit! LOL
> 
> That message was for Robin not you! :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

  :wink: BUT I am assisting him with the tea making and bikkies and ordering him to hurry along with them 

Tell you what though, some of these look bloody awsome in black and white   .

I love the first pic of yours Tej with Kam and the one on the end with the different valances 8)  .

Adam yours will be posted at some point . Jay's looks good too and will be posted aswell as a few others also  :wink:. I am hoping to get hisnibs to do a few more this evening when he gets his act together  :wink:


----------



## TTej

great Dotty so its a team effort.

Well you cant rush artists, i can imagine in black and white they would look good. Joss did some great effects to.

Now if only i could 1) take good pics, and 
2) use photoshop id be good.

cant see either happening soon


----------



## Adam RRS

i think yr making us wait on purpose! Like a carrot infront a donkey... drip feeding us with the odd photos here and there but not actually letting us see the full monty


----------



## Dotti

:wink: Would I? :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Got a wicked one of yours also G12MOX :wink:


----------



## TTej

G12MO X said:


> Thank Tej great event, will post pictures soon!


Glad you enjoyed it mate. Did you see the pic J55TTC did of your car?? Definatly a new sig. 

get your pics up soon. 8)


----------



## Dotti

J55TTC said:


>


who is the owner of this TT?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dotti

I think its Tim aka LakesTTer


----------



## Adam RRS

Nice pic Dotti... I can see my car! yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## J55TTC

A couple of new ones and a couple converted to black and white.

Apologies if I didnt take a pic of your car but the bottom end on the carpark was so dark it was near on impossible to do anything creative.


----------



## J55TTC

Dotti said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is the owner of this TT?
Click to expand...

Its Gizmo's


----------



## TTej

Joss the pictures just get better, love the one of my car! 8)

new sig coming along i think.

Thanks again for posting. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## redTT

Now for some black and white pics....

Btw, if anyone sees a pic of their car and they want a copy let me know. I have the pics with plates showing too.


----------



## Adam RRS

wow!!!

Can you post them in colour too!?

any more?


----------



## Dotti

Erm! Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :roll: ... Where's MY TT, RedTT?  :-* Tea making and the bikkie run is officially on strike until you show MINE! :twisted:  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## redTT

Dotti said:


> Erm! Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :roll: ... Where's MY TT, RedTT?  :-* Tea making and the bikkie run is officially on strike until you show MINE! :twisted:  [smiley=whip.gif]


Shan't !!! Not until u get the whip on me as promised :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## elderberry blue

where is my car


----------



## redTT

elderberry blue said:


> where is my car


Which is your car and I'll see if I've got one... ?


----------



## redTT

These are the final ones I'm going to post....there are more but time and interest are both limited:
































































For those already posted go to:

http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o136/rafwormingford/


----------



## TTej

Robin Id just like to thank you for not only your time at the meet but the time taken to edit these phots so brilliantly. I think you have really captured the meet.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Dotti

Great piccies hubby 8)  :-*


----------



## JayGemson

Fantastic photos Robin/Abi, thank you so much for taking the time to prepare and post them


----------



## Dotti

Your very welcome Tej and Jay  8) :-*


----------



## redTT

Dotti said:


> Your very welcome Tej and Jay  8) :-*


Ditto


----------

